# Upholstery in Fuengirola or near



## christof (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I recently moved to Fuengirola and my trade of 12 years is upholstery. Marine, automotive, domestic and traditional. Does anyone know of any firms that i might be able to approach for a job? Regards. Chris


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't find any listings at all. My guess is that this kind of business in the CDS is probably run by individuals and may be your best bet. Try placing some ads in the local British mags and see what happens. There is a guy near us who does upholstery and is very busy and successful but he is a one man band...


----------



## cap44 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Christof, I am in fuengirola and need covers making for the console and engines of a rib. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## christof (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I can certainly have a look for you... The only problem is I have no tools or anything with me at present. Is this a problem?


----------

